# First pen photo session, please C&C



## phsv (Dec 15, 2014)

Here is one of the photos from my first attempt at pen photography. I used two light sources for this image. One overhead video light giving a slight glow on the pen and using a bounced small hotshoe flash as the main fill light. I realized that I need to add more light to the button of the pen after I wrapped things up  







Mahogany and Cherry using a vintage slimline kit.

Thank you.


----------



## phsv (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry for the large size. Getting to know the upload code.


----------



## farmer (Dec 15, 2014)

*photography*



phsv said:


> Sorry for the large size. Getting to know the upload code.


 
Need a darker back drop IMO.
Once you start to photographing pens with a clear ( Smooth) finish 
then you will have issues with polarized  reflection.
And All Your lighting will have to be changed.

Buy and read the book Light Science and magic.

Farmer


----------



## phsv (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks


----------

